
The People’s Code - kiyanwang
https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2016/08/08/peoples-code
======
wpears
Link to PDF of policy[1]

[1]
[http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/omb/memoranda/...](http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/omb/memoranda/2016/m_16_21.pdf)

